# Timberwolf Organics Suds



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Has anyone tried Timberwolf Organics kibble? We are in the process of switching Scout from his puppy food to Timberwolf Organics Southwest Chicken and Herbs. He seems to like the food and is doing fine with the food transition. But, my concern is that we have always moistened his kibble and when we moisten the Timberwolf the water looks soapy/sudsy. Can anyone think of an ingredient (other than soap) that would cause that? Has anyone seen that with any other kibbles? I've sent an e-mail to Timberwolf asking them about the sudsy look, but wanted to see if anyone here has any thoughts about it.

Thanks!!
--Diane


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Timberwolf is a GREAT food! I like the Bison and wild & natural formulas. Top quality food.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I'll be very curious to see what timber wolf tells you about the suds.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

By sudsy, do you mean that the water looks like it's foaming a bit? A high amount of organic compounds such as proteins and fatty acids can cause a foamy look due to its interaction with air bubbles in the water. It's possible that's causing the look you are talking about.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

I hope Lina is right about the source of the suds. To me, it looks like there was dishwashing liquid residue in the bowl and that it is getting sudsy when water is added. The first time I tried the Timberwolf food, I thought the bowl I was using had some dishwashing liquid soap in it, so I dumped out the food and tried it again  -- but the suds have happened everytime I have soaked the food, so I know it is not my bowl.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

The suds are weird. Please let us know what the company says.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Well, I have been e-mailing back and forth with Timberwolf and sent them this photo of the suds. They had never been asked about suds before, but they have recreated the suds with kibble from different production batches. We have learned that the suds do not occur with cold water or room temperature water, only if the water is warm or hot. I have asked them if they have any thoughts on what causes the suds, and I am waiting to hear back from them on that.

In the meantime, I would love it if my forum friends would try soaking a little bit of their kibble in hot water and let me know if there are any suds. Our puppy kibble (Purina Pro Plan) didn't create suds when soaked in warm water, so I am wondering if there are other kibbles that do create suds. I would love to hear that others do and that Lina's explanation is a plausible one.

Thanks.
--Diane


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Diane, that is a LOT of suds. Plus, the fact that only warm water and not room temperature or cold produces these results is really odd to me. My explanation would be for both cold and hot water. I just added hot water to my Fromm's Salmon a la Veg (Kubrick is really upset now because he thought he would get a second breakfast today, LOL) and I didn't even get any bubbles. I used to add hot water to Kubrick's puppy food (Merrick's) and I never noticed anything like that either.

I hope you get an answer from them, since I do think that's a little strange.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Very interesting. I have a wedding and playdate tomorrow, so I will try it sometime this week.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Very interesting .. Looks like suds to me !!


----------



## Krimmyk (Dec 7, 2006)

dschles said:


> Has anyone tried Timberwolf Organics kibble? We are in the process of switching Scout from his puppy food to Timberwolf Organics Southwest Chicken and Herbs. He seems to like the food and is doing fine with the food transition. But, my concern is that we have always moistened his kibble and when we moisten the Timberwolf the water looks soapy/sudsy. Can anyone think of an ingredient (other than soap) that would cause that? Has anyone seen that with any other kibbles? I've sent an e-mail to Timberwolf asking them about the sudsy look, but wanted to see if anyone here has any thoughts about it.
> 
> Thanks!!
> --Diane


That was on our list for Sully. But, not being able to get it but by mail we went with Nature's Variety. I like the food you can switch out the taste from bag to bag. He went form salmon to now venison. I think the key is, small stools. He likes it the ingredients are great too, just like Timberwolf. He won't eat the kibble moist anymore, fine by me. My guess it is the animal fat in the food making it look funky. Correct me if I am wrong, but there is real meat in Timberwolf too right?


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Here is the response I just got from Timberwolf:

Its a combination of the heat of the water and the fat that is on the food. We extrude our food and spray on probiotics and some fat after it bakes to make sure that the food still contains all the nutrients that it needs. The heat of the water combined with the small amount of force when you pour the water on causes it bubble up. Thank you for bringing this to our attention. Now we know exactly what it does the next time someone asks the question. Thank you for choosing Timberwolf Organics.

Sounds plausible, except why doesn't it happen with other types of kibble?


----------



## ruthann (Jan 26, 2007)

I put warm water on Annabelle's Flint River with no suds. Ruth Ann


----------



## kgiese (Apr 18, 2007)

Wouldn't those suds cause gas (tummy aches?)

Karen
Hank's Mom


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

dschles said:


> Here is the response I just got from Timberwolf:
> 
> Its a combination of the heat of the water and the fat that is on the food. We extrude our food and spray on probiotics and some fat after it bakes to make sure that the food still contains all the nutrients that it needs. The heat of the water combined with the small amount of force when you pour the water on causes it bubble up. Thank you for bringing this to our attention. Now we know exactly what it does the next time someone asks the question. Thank you for choosing Timberwolf Organics.
> 
> Sounds plausible, except why doesn't it happen with other types of kibble?


I think there are only a few foods that spray things onto their food after it is baked. Avoderm is a baked food, but I don't recall if they coat their food after the baking process or not.

Interesting topic though!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Wow, look at all those suds! How strange! My first instinct would be to taste it to see if it was from the food or soap residue in the container.....

but my second and wiser instinct would to email the company (which you did)! :biggrin1:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

it is interesting no one raised the question before so it just goes to show you most people feed the kibble dry and do not mosten it . I bet you are the first person that asked this question .
It is funny but years ago I never thought twice about feeeding dry kibble but since I am back on home cooked I am amazed the doggies do not get bored as it sures looks boring .
Cesar Milan says in his new book dogs are not finicky they can eat the same thing over and over unlike cats ..
I was thinking boy you never had to deal with a Havanese ... In some ways they are cat like .


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Jane, I almost gasped when I read your first inclination, and then I had to laugh as I continued to read.


----------

